# New member saying hi!



## DKG_PB (Oct 6, 2021)

Bought this 870 20 gauge for my younger cousin to use and picked up a stock for myself. Figured with my hand loading, I could cook up a nice load using F or 4 buck and that 21” barrel makes it nice for calling in tight cover, or when I don’t feel like lugging my Mossberg 930 out.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to pt, enjoy the site.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Welcome. Some good turkey loads on the market (if you can find them) for the 20-gauge in Winchester Long Beard XR, too.


----------



## DKG_PB (Oct 6, 2021)

Glenwhey said:


> Welcome. Some good turkey loads on the market (if you can find them) for the 20-gauge in Winchester Long Beard XR, too.


I do have some XRs in 20 gauge to try. This one gets set up for my cousin during turkey season though, I use a modified single shot H&R 20 gauge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the site


----------



## henrysame (Oct 20, 2021)

Hello


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to PT.


----------

